# N205 Camshaft Adjustment Valve ?? P000A



## danniboi (Jun 20, 2007)

I've been getting those code and MIL for over a year and just finished get the new cam and cam follower with the new warranty extention and still get it. Does anyone know where it's located on this motor and the part number?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2011)

N205 is located behind the vacuum pump on the drivers side of the valve cover. There is a two pin connecter plugged into it. The part number is 06F-109-257-C.


----------



## pimpingsxr (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there anything i need to know before changing this? or is it just the two torx screws holding it in, and remove and replace.


----------



## IDNTBLF (Oct 30, 2005)

Remove the allen screw that holds the metal bracket that has the hard line welded to it. It makes it much easier to fit a ratchet with bit when unscrewing the right screw.


----------

